# the freak is in da house !!



## musclefreaks1466867927 (Apr 6, 2006)

well hey every one just thought id pop in and say hi,and to those of you who now me better as devilsquest id like to say Im back!!! :twisted:

well im now the owner of www.musclefreaks.co.uk a great new site with some top guys so make sure to pop over and say hi. :lol:


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

welcome back DQ, the place just hasnt been the same without you!..........dont know if thats a good or bad thing LMAO, only joking bud good to have you back.


----------



## musclefreaks1466867927 (Apr 6, 2006)

well im quite busy on www.musclefreaks.co.uk so ill only be popin in when i have a quiet spot


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

:wink: :lol: 8)


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

hello musclefreaks... ill have a look in sometime. nice to meet ya!


----------



## musclefreaks1466867927 (Apr 6, 2006)

well as one of dougs mod's u get to be a vip bud 

www.musclefreaks.co.uk


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Welcome back Phil, I know you'll be busy with Musclefreaks but its good to have you back.

For newer members Phil was on here as Devilsquest and was the highest poster MC had at that time but opted to start his own forum and hasn't been on for a long time.

He's mad, bad and a good guy to know and will help whenever he can.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## musclefreaks1466867927 (Apr 6, 2006)

cheers doug its good to see some of the old faces 

and as for the mad,bad you forgot the ugly pmsl

www.musclefreaks.co.uk


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Didn't you know baldy, tattooed guys with goatees are the new handsome?

If its not true I've managed to fool a few babes into thinking it over the years!

Good to have you back big guy.


----------



## musclefreaks1466867927 (Apr 6, 2006)

lol yer all the best guys have bald heads goaties and tattoos 

www.musclefreaks.co.uk


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

So its not the one with the long gold locks?

Gulp....


----------



## musclefreaks1466867927 (Apr 6, 2006)

pmsl 

www.musclefreaks.co.uk


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Phill, good to have you back!


----------

